# Fishing near Wooster



## whateverbites16 (Mar 18, 2009)

I go to college in Wooster and I am looking for a few lakes, rivers, or streams in the area that have good bank fishing or are good for wading. I fish mostly for bass. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Deerehunter03 (Sep 7, 2006)

Shreve has some bass in it. i do know its great for catfish and crappie though.


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

i know private ponds i would have to take you up to you buddy


----------



## Fly-fish (Jul 11, 2009)

There is a stocked stream south of the campus on Freedlander road by Wooster Brush but the fishing is very iffy. 

I know of a few private pay-to-fish lakes.

Shreve lake isn't bad but the fishing is very limited if you don't have a boat. 

I tend to either go down to Pleasant Hill or go to River Styx part north of Wadsworth. Ive heard good things about the Tusc' River in Canal Fulton or Massillon but Ive never tried it yet.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

There is a decent population of smallmouth in the mohican river, There is a lot of access in the mohican state park. There are also some brown trout and a few decent largemouth.


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

I also live near wooster. Actually just south near the "shreve swamps." i haven't had much luck anywhere around except when they stock the trout. If anyone knows any private ponds to fish and would like a friend give me a call. I am a teacher so i get off pretty early, so even weekdays work. Whateverbites feel free to pm me and i will share with you all of the info i have learned about the waters around wooster in the last five years (just so you know most of it sucks).


----------



## 1sillynut (Nov 1, 2010)

IntendedI can't Help You I'm In The Same Boat AsYou(No Pun Intended). Please Help I Really Want To Go Fishing. Snag I Do Want To Eat What I Catch LoL


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ya I recommend p hill, or even the spillway there, lots of good fish around... It all in the timing!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Or take the ride over to Charles Mill Reservoir and fish below the dam there. Easy access, plenty of fish. Depending on the time of year and technique used, you can catch saugeye, channel cats, crappies, bass, wipers, and sunfish among others.


----------



## 1sillynut (Nov 1, 2010)

LUNKER21 said:


> Ya I recommend p hill, or even the spillway there, lots of good fish around... It all in the timing!!!
> 
> P Hill?


----------

